# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Πρόβληματικός συνδιασμός PSTN με Firewall

## Rama

Έχω εδώ και αρκετό καιρό σύνδεση PSTN με την Otenet. Τον Αύγουστο έβαλα firewall στο pc΄. Από εκείνη τη στιγμή κάθε φορά που θέλω να συνδεθώ εχω το εξής πρόβλημα: το handshake γίνεται σωστά, συνδέομαι στην otenet, παίρνω IP, ΑΛΛΑ δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Ούτε www βλέπω, ούτε mail (POP3),oύτε ping δεν κάνει. Ρίχνω τη γραμμή και ξανά. Συνήθως πέρνει από 1 μέχρι και 6-7 δοκιμές μέχρι να ανοίξω τον ie μετά το connect και να δώ google (home page). Το firewall (έχω το Zonealarm, αλλα δοκίμασα και το sygate) δεν φταίει γιατί πολύ απλά δεν αλλάζω κάτι και από την μία προσπάθεια στην άλλη η σύνδεση παίζει.
Στον Explorer είναι σαν να μην μπορεί να κάνει resolve τα domain names. Δηλ μένει στο "Opening www.foobar.com ..." μέχρι να πάρει timeout. 
Πήρα στην Otenet και μου είπαν οτι είναι το πιο κλασικό πρόβλημα που έχουν οι συνδρομητές τους και δεν υπάρχει λύση. Η αιτιολογία δε είναι οτι "το firewall δεν συνεργαζεται καλά με τον browser".
Το αλλο που βλέπω μερικές φορές είναι να έχω συνδεθεί κανονικά και μετά από 5 λεπτά να μην μπορώ να δω τιποτα και το Count στα Received Errors στο Connection να έχει γίνει εξαψήφιο.

Στο Zonealarm έχω δηλώσει τον Explorer, εντοπίζει μόνο του αυτόματα την peer zone στην otenet και την δηλώνει trusted.

Any ideas?
Αν και μετράω τις 20 εργάσιμες της vivodi για να έχω και γώ την DSL μου, με ενδιαφέρει και από περιέργια, αλλα και για τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο που θα χρησιμοποιώ αυτή τη σύνδεση τί σ#$%α συμβαίνει.

----------


## enwsitis21

> Έχω εδώ και αρκετό καιρό σύνδεση PSTN με την Otenet. Τον Αύγουστο έβαλα firewall στο pc΄. Από εκείνη τη στιγμή κάθε φορά που θέλω να συνδεθώ εχω το εξής πρόβλημα: το handshake γίνεται σωστά, συνδέομαι στην otenet, παίρνω IP, ΑΛΛΑ δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Ούτε www βλέπω, ούτε mail (POP3),oύτε ping δεν κάνει. Ρίχνω τη γραμμή και ξανά. Συνήθως πέρνει από 1 μέχρι και 6-7 δοκιμές μέχρι να ανοίξω τον ie μετά το connect και να δώ google (home page). Το firewall (έχω το Zonealarm, αλλα δοκίμασα και το sygate) δεν φταίει γιατί πολύ απλά δεν αλλάζω κάτι και από την μία προσπάθεια στην άλλη η σύνδεση παίζει.
> Στον Explorer είναι σαν να μην μπορεί να κάνει resolve τα domain names. Δηλ μένει στο "Opening www.foobar.com ..." μέχρι να πάρει timeout. 
> Πήρα στην Otenet και μου είπαν οτι είναι το πιο κλασικό πρόβλημα που έχουν οι συνδρομητές τους και δεν υπάρχει λύση. Η αιτιολογία δε είναι οτι "το firewall δεν συνεργαζεται καλά με τον browser".
> Το αλλο που βλέπω μερικές φορές είναι να έχω συνδεθεί κανονικά και μετά από 5 λεπτά να μην μπορώ να δω τιποτα και το Count στα Received Errors στο Connection να έχει γίνει εξαψήφιο.
> 
> Στο Zonealarm έχω δηλώσει τον Explorer, εντοπίζει μόνο του αυτόματα την peer zone στην otenet και την δηλώνει trusted.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Αν και μετράω τις 20 εργάσιμες της vivodi για να έχω και γώ την DSL μου, με ενδιαφέρει και από περιέργια, αλλα και για τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο που θα χρησιμοποιώ αυτή τη σύνδεση τί σ#$%α συμβαίνει.


Δοκίμασε να το απεγκαταστήσεις πλήρως, να δείς πώς πάει.

----------


## murray

Όχι ότι πιστεύω τις μ@#$%&ς που σου είπαν από την πΟΤΕΝΕΤ αλλά καλού κακού δοκίμασε και άλλον browser. Πέρα από το πρόβλημα που έχεις τώρα, θα έπρεπε να είχες ξεφορτωθεί τον IE εδώ και καιρό...

Βάλε Firefox.

----------


## sdikr

Το λές και μόνος σου εφόσον έβαλες το zonealarm  ήρθαν τα προβλήματα

Ενα κακό που έχει το zonealarm (δεν ξέρω αν το φιάξαν τώρα) αν το κάνει απεγκατάσταση δεν μπορεί το μηχάνημα να κανει dns resolve

ακόμα υπάρχει η περίπτωση αν έχεις εσωτερικό Modem να τα έχει παίξει


Θεσσαλονίκη τουλάχιστον με Οτενετ δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα

----------

